# Four Swarms, One Tree



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

That is WoNdErFul.
Were these fromj your hives?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

No, from a colony behind a homeowners chimney.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Same thing last season except it was my hive. I got the two smaller ones hived. Big one booked. The two small ones both had queens and are doing fine today


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

Hang on to that tree!


NasalSponge said:


> Swarms one, two and three from the same parent colony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Too funny, Friday a neighbor came & got me about 4 after swarms from a chimney.
Think I caught the prime swarm about a week before. Only two of the after swarms stayed in boxes for me.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

My son came to work and told me one had abscounded to my crape myrtle. inch:


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Nice swarm pictures.
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Joe


----------

